# Double reed for Rich!!



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Got a recent request from Rich for an enclosed double reed call with young jack and cottontail sounds. He asked for a 2 piece design to be able to get to the reeds easily. After some thinking and one of my duck calls this is what I came up with.















Hopefully Rich will give us a review of the call when he gets it, I will be mailing it out Monday.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lookin good Ed! Cocobolo?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good eye Rick, yes its Cocobolo that has alot of age to it. I usually just drill a 1/2" hole all the way through on a one piece call for the double bushing, but Rich wanted easy access to the reeds and suggested a 2 piece, maybe he didnt trust my tuning, LOL


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Very nice Ed!
Mark


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very, very nice Ed!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL you know I am a sucker for Cocobolo.... I like the design. Getting the right fit with those rings is a challenge for me.... Well done!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick, I mainly only use the o-rings on my goose and duck calls. Next time when you do the o-rings try making the groove a little wider and check the depth as you go by just trying to set the o-ring in the groove and when putting the 2 pieces together use a twisting motion. If done correctly, you shouldnt be able to push the 2 pieces together but with a twisting motion they should slide together easily. Just a hint from experience and many calls thrown across my shop. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ed. Now I have to go pick up all those calls I hurled into the corner! LOL


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Beautiful call and I like the way it is made.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Ed !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

_*Ed recived the 2 calls today I ordered from you last week ---I like them their real nice Thanks for the Great calls----sb*_


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I received my custom double reed call from Ed today. This is truely a work of art. This two piece beauty has perfect fit and finish. The "O" ring fit between call body & mouthpiece insure a very long life fit, and the easy access to the JC reeds makes it easy for guys like me who like to tinker with the reeds or even switch one or both of said reeds at any time. If you are searching for a call that has a one of a kind sound, buy one of these from Ed. It could well mean the difference between success and failure when calling these mid-western or easter coyotes that have heard the dying rabbit blues so many times that they can Hum it.
View attachment PrairieWolf.wav


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

OK, I dinked with the reeds already.







View attachment PrairieWolf2.wav


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad you like the call Rich, hope it brings in a few. I also like how you dinked the reeds LOL


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Ed,
Don't feel bad about me dinking around with the reeds. I modify almost everything that I buy. Most folks likely think that I am nuts ( I actually AM a little bit nuts) but I have an "ear" for sound. I used to play guitar, which may be where my ear learned the trick. I will mess around with this new call for awhile, and if I get it screwed up too badly, I know a guy that I can consult.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds good to me both ways, all you have to do now is go hunting!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds awesome ! Ed knows how to build some beautiful calls for sure.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

OK, I have dinked with the reed enough. Here is the sound I will be going after the smart aleck coyote's with.
View attachment EdBunnyDuet.wav


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

nice!







) i like the edbunnyduet. nice call ed


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very good Rich, I like it. Did you twist one of the reeds or both or did you do some blading or shaving? You got me going to start messing with mine. LOL


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ed, ya gotta watch the older guys. Rich probably got some other call he had and bamboozled you into thinking he tweaked it to make you start messing with yours LOL---


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nah, I trust Rich, from the sound he got one of the reeds to go a little higher pitch.Or he put one different reed in it. LOL

Besides he is only 8 yrs my senior so we are kinda in the same generation. So one old coot trusting another old coot.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Nah, I trust Rich, from the sound he got one of the reeds to go a little higher pitch.Or he put one different reed in it. LOL
> 
> Besides he is only 8 yrs my senior so we are kinda in the same generation. So one old coot trusting another old coot.


 Nothing like another aging sideliner stirring the pot either (moi`) LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh, so that is what you were doing. LOL


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Ed,
I actually ended up digging out a zip lock bag of JC reeds that I have been storing for twenty years or so. I am going to have to do a search on JC reeds to see what changes they have made since I used to buy them. There is really nothing wrong with the reeds you sent me, I am just real picky ya know? That little single reed call I got from you awhile back still remains tuned the same as it was when you sent it to me. My ears really like that one. I still get a punch in the gut feeling whenever I think about those old galvanized reeds that they used to make. They thought that stainless would be better-----NUTS!







Anyway, there is always room for improvement in sound quality, no matter how good we get it. When I was making calls of antler, I used to install a JC reed that was marked LV for "Loud voice". I also liked to use the ones with brass reeds now and then, just for giggles.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay now I am going to have to go tinker with some reeds tomorrow.....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Rich the brass reed is called LV003 (I like this reed too)..... Well it was.... until a few months ago..... They re-did their line recently.....


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Rich the brass reed is called LV003 (I like this reed too)..... Well it was.... until a few months ago..... They re-did their line recently.....


-----------------------------------------
Those Knot heads just can't leave a good thing alone. "They re-did their line recently" Sheeeite!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

yeah Rich, they have so many reeds now you dont know which to order, I mainly use the brass LV003, stainless LV002, Dbl Stainless LVDR025 and stainless/mylar LVDR005. I am working on getting a sample pack from them of all the different reeds now available, but then you have a problem going through them and trying to tweak them. They now have 7 different tapers,46 styles equaling 322 combinations.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good thing I just took the time to learn the previous line..... LOL There is more fun to be had though!


----------

